# نقاش علمي حول تنفيذ مشاريع دراسيه لهندسة الطيران (خبرات و استشارات)



## asos_IT (4 أغسطس 2007)

_السلام عليكم....._
_ما رأيكم ان نكتب هنا ماتعرفون من مشاريع خاصه بهندسة الطيران او افكار مشاريع...:12: __._
_ولمن يعرف اي شئ عن الثأثيرات الخارجيه التي تحصل على الاجنحه عند الاقلاع او الهبوط(الانحناءات و التشققات على البدن الخارجي للجناح) له جزيل الشكر لو وضع معلوماته هنا...._
:81:


----------



## asos_IT (4 أغسطس 2007)

*مشروع*

*تصميم وتنفيذ نموذج طائرة تحكم عن بعد Cessna 182 SkyLane*




تم تقديم المشروع للحصول على شهادة البكالوريوس في هندسة الطيران عام 2005-2006 في جامعة حلب ، كلية الهندسة الميكانيكية
يتناول المشروع تصميم وتنفيذ نموذج طائرة تحكم عن بعد Cessna 182 SkyLane بمقياس تصغير 1/8
*قام بالإشراف على المشروع الدكتور المهندس/ عمر سواس
قام بالتنفيذ كل من الطلاب : ماجد أدنا ، محمد ناصر ، منذر النايف اصطيف*
اقتبس هذا المشروع من موقع مهندسي الطيران العرب
وهذا هو المشروع بالفايلات المرفقه...
:31:


----------



## asos_IT (5 أغسطس 2007)

عفوا على تاخيري لارفاق الملفات بس هيه ماتتعمل عندي اول ما اتمكن من رفع الملفات حتكون عدكم
وهذا اول ملف:
مشاهدة المرفق cessna182_chapter1.pdf


----------



## asos_IT (5 أغسطس 2007)

وهذا الملف الثاني:
مشاهدة المرفق cessna182_chapter2.pdf
وهذا الثالث:
مشاهدة المرفق 18741


----------



## جاسر (5 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير ونفع بك وفتح عليك

تحيااااتي


----------



## اياد علي محمد (13 فبراير 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااً


----------



## SherifKhallaf (13 فبراير 2008)

شكراً و جزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## م المصري (14 فبراير 2008)

ادعم بشده هذا الموضوع ...... فهنيئا لصاحبه حسن الاختيار ....


----------



## aalsawah (15 فبراير 2008)

وفقك الله دائما وافاد بك البشر


----------



## tariqsamer (17 فبراير 2008)

الله يبارك فيك اخي الفاضل


----------



## قائد الاسطول (19 فبراير 2008)

جزيتم كل خير ووقيتم من كل سوء .. الموضوع رائع


----------



## حمودي أحلى ولد (28 فبراير 2008)

*مشروع تخرج*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


مرحبا شباب.................


أريد أن أعمل مشروع تخرج عبارة عن طائرة صغيرة تطير عن طريق التحكم بالرموت كنترول

وأريد منكم أن تفيدوني ماذا أحتاج لكمل مشروعي

(مثل ماأفضل مادة لصنع جسم الطائرة) وغيرها....


----------



## م المصري (28 فبراير 2008)

هذا الموضوع من الموضوعات التي يجب ان تلقي اقصي درجات الاهتمام و الرعاية ​ 
اولا اشكر الاخ الفاضل صاحب فكرة الموضوع asos_IT​ 
ثانيا عندي اقتراح اود مناقشته مع حضراتكم الا و هو ​ 
ما رأيكم لو نجعل هذا الموضوع موضوعا متخصص في النقاشات العلمية حول المشاريع الطيرانيه بحيث يحوي الافكار و التصميمات المقترحه و يكون ملاذا للاستشارات المشروعيه ...... ثم يوضع به المشاريع التي تم تنفيذها .... ثم سيتولي جهاز الاشراف للقسم بنقل المشاريع الكامله بتفاصيلها الي موضوع آخر يكون اكثر تحديدا يحوي فقط تفاصيل هذه المشاريع.... مع نسبها لأصحابها ​ 
يسعدني جدا ان استمع لارائكم بهذا الخصوص ​ 
كما سأنقل مؤقتا كل ما يستجد من مواضيع عن المشاريع و اما يتعلق بها لهذا الموضوع ​ 
و سيتم تثبيت الموضوع مؤقتا ..... لتوسيع دائرة النقاش ​ 
اسمي التحيات ​


----------



## م المصري (28 فبراير 2008)

asos_IT قال:


> *تصميم وتنفيذ نموذج طائرة تحكم عن بعد Cessna 182 SkyLane*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
مشروع رائع يا أخي ..... هل هناك المزيد من الملفات عن المشروع 

لو لم يكن هناك المزيد أخبرني ليتم تفعيل الاقتراح بانشاء مكتبة المشاريع الطيرانية و نقل هذا المشروع القيم اليها 

تحياتي ​


----------



## سحر السماء (8 مارس 2008)

asos_IT قال:


> *تصميم وتنفيذ نموذج طائرة تحكم عن بعد Cessna 182 SkyLane*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
المشروع أكثر من رائع و انا كنت بفكر فيه فعلا لانى سمعت عنه قبل كده
بس السؤال عندى هو التحكم عن بعد هذا مش المفروض انه يكون تبع قسم الالكترونيات و الكهرباء؟
ازاى انه يتم تنفيذه فى قسم الميكانيكا؟


----------



## ماهر نصرت (9 مارس 2008)

نشكركم كثيراً ايها العظماء


----------



## م المصري (9 مارس 2008)

ماهر نصرت قال:


> نشكركم كثيراً ايها العظماء


 
العظيم هو الله ...... اخي الفاضل 

مرور كريم ......... و مرحبا بك في قسم الطيران


----------



## م المصري (9 مارس 2008)

سحر السماء قال:


> المشروع أكثر من رائع و انا كنت بفكر فيه فعلا لانى سمعت عنه قبل كده
> بس السؤال عندى هو التحكم عن بعد هذا مش المفروض انه يكون تبع قسم الالكترونيات و الكهرباء؟
> ازاى انه يتم تنفيذه فى قسم الميكانيكا؟


 
الاساس العلمي ميكانيكي بحت ...... مطعم بأساسيات التحكم الالي 

ثم يأتي الدور علي ترجمة النموذج الرياضي للطائره الي (هاردوير) كهربي 

تحياتي


----------

